# New England: Uconn Car Club Spring Show 2015



## GrimCruze (Jan 24, 2013)

Will anyone from New England be attending the show this year? Every year is a great turn out so I wanted to get a feeler thread going to see if anyone else would be going or if we could set up a cruise up to the show. If anyone is in the Danbury area let me know! Information and link to the facebook page are below.


Location:
RENTSCHLER FIELD, EAST HARTFORD CT
Directly off of I-84; please use the Silver Lane entrance to the parking lots. See map below for details.

Hours:
Gates open to all @ 9:00 am (Please do not show up earlier because the lot will NOT be open)
Registration for show cars closes @ 2:00 pm...
Gates will remain open until the beginning of awarding Trophies
Trophies to be announced by 4:00 pm

Price:
$15 per car to park in show parking (no pre-registration required)
$5 per car for spectator parking in a separate parking lot.

Participation Policy:
Please keep cars and music turned off when parked. Burnouts, donuts, and excessive engine revving are strictly prohibited. Dangerous / risky driving while arriving or leaving the premises will likewise not be tolerated. East Hartford Police as well as State Police detail officers will be on-site for the duration of the event and will be ticketing.
Also, per request of local police and facility management, we must ask that all attending the event stay away from the chain-link fences between the event’s entrance/exit and spectator lot next to Silver Lane. Your cooperation is appreciated.
Participate at your own risk.

Parking:
Like previous years, the size of Rentschler Field allows us to accommodate virtually any number of cars for showing. Nobody will be turned away before 4:00pm.

There will be no pre-registration. Due to the nature of Rentscher Field’s parking lots and the sheer volume of cars attending, we cannot guarantee parking with friends, clubs, groups, etc. If you want the best chance at parking together, make sure to arrive together. Please note that even this does NOT guarantee that we will be able to grant all parking requests due to the extreme volume of traffic anticipated.

Important: Spectator parking will be across in a separate lot outside of the lots for registered show cars. If you do not plan to register your car for showing, you will be asked to park in the spectator area. Police officers and club members will be available to direct you.

All Cars Welcome!
For those who have yet to see one of our shows, we tend to amass some of the greatest diversity of cars in one place. Anyone who has been to a previous show can attest that there's something for everyone, including Classics, Domestics, Imports, Euros and even Supercars. All makes, models and price ranges of vehicles are welcome.

All Information Located on their official facebook page below
https://www.facebook.com/events/1055595064466296/


----------

